# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  نحوه نوشتن کد تابع هدف دارای دو سیگما در متلب

## reyhane.1002

سلام دوستان  :خجالت: 

یک تابع هدف دارای دو سیگما به شکل زیر موجود هست 

سوال من در خصوص نحوه ایجاد دو سیگما داخل هم هست.

ممنون میشه اگر راهنماییم کنید. :چشمک:  :چشمک: 

Screenshot (233).png

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

سلام

برای این کار دو روش وجود داره.

روش قدیمی:

استفاده از حلقه for بصورت تو در تو

for i = 1 : n
    for j = 1 : n
       minz(i,j) = (c(i,j) * a(i,j)) + (b(i,j) * d(i,j)); 
    end    
end


روش جدید:

سپردن اینکار به خود متلب

minz = c.*a + b.*d;

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

این هم مثال:

clc;clear;


a = randi(9,4);
b = randi(9,4);
c = randi(9,4);
d = randi(9,4);


% --------------------------------------------------------


minz1 = zeros(4);


for i = 1 : 4
    for j = 1 : 4
       minz1(i,j) = (c(i,j) * a(i,j)) + (b(i,j) * d(i,j)); 
    end    
end


disp('minz1');
disp(minz1);


% --------------------------------------------------------


minz2 = c.*a + b.*d;


disp('minz2');
disp(minz2);

----------


## reyhane.1002

> سلام
> 
> برای این کار دو روش وجود داره.
> 
> روش قدیمی:
> 
> استفاده از حلقه for بصورت تو در تو
> 
> for i = 1 : n
> ...


جناب هاشمی ممنون از کمکنون

----------


## seyyedhasssan

سلام کسی میتونه اینو تو متلب برام بنویسه خیلی ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید

----------


## dornika

سلام 
وقت بخیر 
لطفا اگر می توانید در نوشتن کدفرمولی که در عکس ضمیمه خدمت تون ارسال می کنم من را کمک کنید.
تشکرopt1_LI.jpg

----------

